# WoW läuft trotz Internet nicht (kann das auch am spiel liegen)



## kikonator (28. Juli 2007)

Mein WoW läuft siet längerer zeit nicht mehr ich habe eine gute i-net verbindung aber da steht jedesmal fehlgeschlagen wenn ich versuche mich einzuloggen. 
Kann das vielleicht auch daran leigen das das Spiel defekt ist?
Oder etwas anderes?


----------



## Lyomoran (28. Juli 2007)

wenn ansonsten alles funktioniert liegt es wahrscheinlich an deiner firewall, schau doch da mal ob wow blockiert wird.


----------



## Isegrim (28. Juli 2007)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...&pageNo=1#1


----------



## kikonator (29. Juli 2007)

vielen danke ich hab jetzt das bei windows geregelt,dass WoW nicht mehr geblockt wird funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht ich verstehe das mit dem router nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich habe so nen ding von siemens wenn das weiterhielft könnte mir das jmd bitte erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DANKE


----------



## Isegrim (29. Juli 2007)

Ohne den Namen des Modells kann man dir wenig helfen. :I
Google nach der _exakten_ Modellbezeichnung deines Routers und portforward, also z.B. &#8222;Siemens Gigaset SE515 portforward&#8220;.

Auf portforward.com gibt es detaillierte, bebilderte Anleitung für sehr viele Routertypen und einzelne Programme, deren Ports man forwarden muß. Eine ähnlich umfangreiche und gute Seite, die nicht auf englisch ist, kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## kikonator (30. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp ich habe die anweisungen befolgt und kmeine IP adresse da eingegeben aber da erscheint "Server nicht gefunden" obwohl die I-net Verbindnung steht oder erneut nur die startseite!
Zur Info ich habe :
Siemens GigasetSE505


----------



## Mondenkynd (30. Juli 2007)

kikonator schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp ich habe die anweisungen befolgt und kmeine IP adresse da eingegeben aber da erscheint "Server nicht gefunden" obwohl die I-net Verbindnung steht oder erneut nur die startseite!
> Zur Info ich habe :
> Siemens GigasetSE505



Also dann würde ich sagen: *format c:*


----------



## kikonator (30. Juli 2007)

was meinst du mit format c:?????????????


----------



## revbalthazar (30. Juli 2007)

Dann ist die Ip Adresse deines routers nicht mehr die, die als Standard eingstellt ist.

Tja nun müßtest du wissen welche Ip Adresse dein Router hat. Dazu solltest du den fragen der dir den eingerichtet hat.


----------



## kikonator (30. Juli 2007)

mach ich dannke


----------



## Isegrim (30. Juli 2007)

Die Auswahl für die verschiedenen Programme beim GigasetSE505 findest du hier. Vorerst reicht es, wenn die Ports für WoW  geforwardet sind. Die bebilderte Anleitung ist eigentlich nicht mißzuverstehen.

Du hast tatsächlich 192.168.1.1 (das ist die ab Werk eingestellte IP des Routers) in die Adressleiste deines Browser eingegeben und bist nicht auf die Weboberfläche des Routers gekommen?


----------



## kikonator (30. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank für den tipp ich hab die Ip adresse einfach verändert(192.168.2.1) und es ging aber dann hab ich halt die ganze sachen konfiguriert aber es geht trotzdem nicht woran könnte es noch liegen wenn nicht am router und an der firewall
trotzdem DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (30. Juli 2007)

Hrm ... hast du in diesen Feldern bei dir im Router auch etwas eingetragen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst du einen Screenshot davon machen, wie es bei dir aussieht?


----------



## kikonator (1. August 2007)

JA hab ich :

Ankommender Dienst  	            Der Dienst wird umgeleitet an
Name 	                ext. Port        PC-Name 	int. Port
World of Warcraft 	3724 	       FREDERIK 	3724


----------



## revbalthazar (1. August 2007)

du hast ja geschrieben das du auf deinem rechner noch ne firewall hast, stell diese mal zur Probe aus und starte dann wow.

PS: welche firewall hast du den noch drauf? den bei zone alarm wird das auch nix bringen.


----------



## Squallion (1. August 2007)

Hallo Leutz

Also ich habe ein dickes Problem und zwar läuft mein wow nicht und der normale internetzugang funktioniert einwandfrei. Da mein Vater einen KEN! DSL router hat, dachte ich die ganze zeit das es daran liegt aber nun habe ich alle ports freigeschaltet dann eine diagnose bei Ken gemacht und er sagt mir das alles ok ist und alle diese ports erreichbar sind aber wenn ich mich bei wow einloggen will sagt er immer fehlgeschlagen.
Brauche dringend eure Hilfe, sage schonmal Danke im vorraus.

Gruß Kevin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (2. August 2007)

Teste erst hier und danach hier mal, ob Port 3724 tatsächlich korrekt geforwardet ist.


----------



## Squallion (2. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Teste erst hier und danach hier mal, ob Port 3724 tatsächlich korrekt geforwardet ist.




Er sagt mir Port           Name             Status         Erläuterung 
                 3724    nicht reserviert     offen           Kein Standard-Port
nur heisst das doch das er offen ist aber warum geht es dann nicht.
Hab leider net so viel ahnung davon und bin auf hilfe angewiesen^^


----------



## Isegrim (2. August 2007)

Squallion schrieb:


> Er sagt mir Port           Name             Status         Erläuterung
> 3724    nicht reserviert     offen           Kein Standard-Port
> nur heisst das doch das er offen ist aber warum geht es dann nicht.
> Hab leider net so viel ahnung davon und bin auf hilfe angewiesen^^



Hrm. Dem Test nach hat das Forwarding geklappt. Eine andere Möglichkeit, von außen zu testen, ob mit der Routerconfig alles stimmt, fällt mir jetzt leider nicht ein. :I Verläuft der Test mit irgendeinem Port in der Nähe der 3724 denn negativ? Laufen sonst irgendwelche Firewalls oder „Internetsicherheitsprogramme“? Steht die WoW.exe in den Ausnahmen der Windows Firewall?

Kann dir sonst auch nur den Link zu portforward.com anbieten und daß du da mal nach der Anleitung für dein Routermodell schaust. Für WoW gibt es für jeden Routertyp eine einzelne Anleitung.


----------



## Squallion (2. August 2007)

Also die windows firewall ist aus, aber auch wenn sie an ist habe die ports auch da angegeben, aber vielleicht waren es ja net alle, weil icq geht jetzt auch und das ging vorher auch net.
ich schreib mal einfach alle ports auf die ich habe

WOW- 3724
Blizzard Downloader- 3724, 6112, 6881-6999
Warcraft3 6112-6119

antiviruspogramme sind keine auf meinem rechner und woran es sonst liegen könnte weis ich auch net, weil windows ist komplett upgedatet. echt kein plan


----------



## Isegrim (2. August 2007)

Squallion schrieb:


> Also die windows firewall ist aus, aber auch wenn sie an ist habe die ports auch da angegeben, aber vielleicht waren es ja net alle, weil icq geht jetzt auch und das ging vorher auch net.
> ich schreib mal einfach alle ports auf die ich habe
> 
> WOW- 3724
> ...



Die windowsinterne Firewall, die man in der Systemsteuerung aufrufen kann, kann keine einzelnen Ports behandeln, sondern nur Programme. Da müßte also WoW eingetragen sein/werden. Dürfte aber eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, wenn sie aus ist. :/

Gab es denn auf portforward.com eine Anleitung für dein Routermodell?


----------



## Squallion (2. August 2007)

hm. muss die wow exe datei auch freigegeben werden?
wenn ja, wie?
in der windows firewall hab ich es gefunden aber die ist ja eh nicht aktiv aber bei dem server weiss ich net wie ich das machen soll, weil die ports sind ja eigentlich alle frei, es sei denn ich hab nicht alle.
mist, warum das immer alles so kompliziert sein muss, echt nervig sowas, will doch nur wow zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (2. August 2007)

Schau doch bitte mal in dieser Liste nach, ob dein Routermodell dabei ist.


----------



## kikonator (8. August 2007)

was halltet ihr davon jetzt meine fetsplatte einfach zu formatieren weil nix klappt?
und könnt ih mir ne externefestplatte empfehlen wo Preis/leistung stimmt und die zwischen 100-200 Gb liegt
DANKE


----------

